# Tiny blue poison WT & CO 2



## curious4afriend (Jul 29, 2005)

I just found out my new officemate collects antique bottles and I remembered one we found in our yard about 20 years ago.  I am thinking of giving it to her as a little gift, but I thought I would do a little research on the internet first.  I believe it to be a poison bottle.  It is medium cobalt blue, 2-1/2 inches high, with a latticework or diamond-quilted pattern,  The bottom is smooth and embossed with "WT & CO" with a "2" under that.  I understand that it is probably made by "Whitehall-Tatum & Co", probably 1870-1935....  This is fascinating stuff!  I just might have to keep the thing for myself and start a new hobbie!  Can anyone tell me more about this little bottle?  Thanks!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Curious, you are correct in that it is a poision and also that it is a Whitehall Tatum. A picture would help us all if you can post one. Poisions are highly collected and though you probably couldn't take a cruise on what you could sell it for, it's not going to be your average $2.00 bottle either![] Check the side seams and see if they go all the way through the lip or stop just under it. This will let you know if it is pre 1903-1910 or post. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## curious4afriend (Jul 30, 2005)

The seams stop under the lip; the lip is smooth all the way around.  Also, the is a smooth area on the bottle where it looks like a label might have been.  Here's a photo I just took.  Thanks for your time!


----------



## curious4afriend (Jul 30, 2005)

Despite the appearance on the photo - the seam runs up and down along the side of the smooth area, not in the center of the photo (must be reflection).  I'm pretty good with a digital camera, but it took me about a dozen shots to get a decent one of this little bottle.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 30, 2005)

Very nice poision Curious. I would date that bottle 1890's. I don't collect poisions but maybe someone who does will read this and be able to tell you exactly what you have. I have seen poisions like that sell on Ebay in the $20.00 range. Again, a collector will be able to give you a better value range. It would be a great gift for your friend, or a great start for you in this fascinating hobby. Good luck,  Kelley


----------



## curious4afriend (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi, Kelley - thanks for your interest and replies.  I'm undecided what to do with it now since this has been so enjoyable.  My officemate is a college student who will be graduating next spring... maybe I will think about it until then - ha ha!  []


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Curious,
 You have a pretty neat bottle there. I collect mostly antique poison bottles (with a few opium and medicine ones, if they are tiny and unusual) plus antique ink bottles. I got one poison bottle like yours, with a label and a cork, off ebay and paid about $38.00 for it. It is nice that you considered giving yours away, but I bet you will have a great time keeping it and using it as the base of a starter collection, especially since it came from your own yard. That makes it more special.


----------



## curious4afriend (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, it's over...[]  Much as I considered starting a collection with this little darlin', I did indeed give it to my young officemate.  Afterall, I have had it in my possesion for nearly 20 years.  She was absolutely delighted - tickled to death with it, so I am very happy with my decision.  That's not to say that I won't be looking at flea market bottles with a new eye now.  I even printed out this little log to give to her with the bottle.  By the way the bottle did have a tiny little chip in the top of the lip.  Thanks for all the interest! []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 11, 2005)

Well Curious, congratulations! I bet she *was* happy! If someone gave me a poision like that I know I would be.[]  I hope both of you continue in the hobby one way or the other. Anybody who digs for bottles knows what a head rush that is. But if you opt to just collect, it is still rewarding and you are still a part of preserving a piece of history that will never be duplicated. (Try as they might with repro's).  Sincerely,  Kelley


----------

